# Made another jig for my sled



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

This is another "Nick Ferry" designed jig for the sled. It's a tenoning and spline jig. I'm going to make a little nicer one now that I know what I'm doing. lol


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice design. I still have my old Delta tenoning jig - which serves me well - but I am so pleased with the new technologies in woodworking. From safety to precision. It's a great time to be a woodworker.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Great Idea. Makes me wish that I had put some T-track in my sled.

How did you make sure that the t-track was perfectly parallel to the blade? I had to use the 5-cut routine to fine tune my fence after it was put together so I cannot quite wrap my mind around how to get that sort of accuracy with the T-track.


----------



## tealetm (Jan 20, 2016)

I assume that the t-track only uses one bolt/knob and references off the 90degree back? if thats the case Lazyman, the t-tracks wouldn't need to be precisely parallel to the blade.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's pretty darn impressive. I might have to try building that whole Nick Perry system.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have to say it looks like a nice system. Nick Ferry strikes me as a smart guy.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> I assume that the t-track only uses one bolt/knob and references off the 90degree back? if thats the case Lazyman, the t-tracks wouldn t need to be precisely parallel to the blade.
> 
> - tealetm


Correct. There is another slot for a bolt in the rear, but Nick says it works just fine if it's up against the fence. I've only tested one piece and it's quite accurate. Just follow his plans, and it all works out. lol
One thing I changed was the elimination of the slots cut into the back fence for the t-track bolt insertion. I instead drilled access holes in the t-track to insert the bolts. I like the cleaner look AND you aren't limited to a certain length bolt for the jigs.

Before









After









Heres the hole in the T-track. Works great


----------

